

CSIR shows off ‘world first’ digital laser - ts330
http://www.techcentral.co.za/csir-shows-off-world-first-digital-laser/43720/

======
nobodysfool
How is that a 'world first'? Laser TVs are old technology...

And this is what enables them:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Micromirror_Device](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Micromirror_Device)

------
oakwhiz
I wonder if by "the shape of the laser" they actually mean the transverse mode
of the laser.

